# Razors Edge stand



## showoffpits (Mar 6, 2008)

I was wondering what do you guys think of a Razors Edge bloodline? I found a female blue with white markings for around $500 with ADBA papers. She is Razors Edge. I was wondering what you all think of the price and if it is good for the bloodline? Thanks for all input....


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

This topic has already been discussed if you do a quick search of the forum there is a lot of info


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think it depends more on the kennel than that line. That line is everywhere and bred to look different ways. Some are bullies some are APBT, but it depends which direction that kennel was going. Do you have pics of the girl and her parents? Or her pedigree?


----------



## spaceghost (Feb 2, 2008)

where RE comes from...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Do you like the dog? Can you afford it? Will it fit into your lifestyle? Are you ablet to take care of the dog financially and do you have the time required? If you answered yes to these questions then get the dog you want and don't worry about what other people say. All that matters is that you are happy with the breeder and are able to care for the dog. You're the one who will have to live with it.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I think it depends more on the kennel than that line. That line is everywhere and bred to look different ways. Some are bullies some are APBT, but it depends which direction that kennel was going. Do you have pics of the girl and her parents? Or her pedigree?


 I agree with that


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

there is a bully forum called

www.clubbully.com

im sure theres a lot more usefull information there than what you would get here


----------



## l3b-23q (Mar 6, 2008)

how much do u get for a real nice red nose and u breed him


how much would u get???
im talkin cash$$$$


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

l3b-23q- what do you mean for a nice red nosed pit bull.... Do you want one for breeding and stuff like that? And it sounds like you just want to make money off the dog....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

l3b-23q said:


> how much do u get for a real nice red nose and u breed him
> 
> how much would u get???
> im talkin cash$$$$


You don't.:stick:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

spaceghost said:


> where RE comes from...


LMAO I Have seen pups from this litter lol.. Muglestons has em lol..


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> LMAO I Have seen pups from this litter lol.. Muglestons has em lol..


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

l3b-23q said:


> how much do u get for a real nice red nose and u breed him
> 
> how much would u get???
> im talkin cash$$$$


 head!!!!!!


----------

